# Unofficial guide to ethical hacking



## anishcool (Aug 22, 2004)

I'm looking for the E-Book of "Unofficial guide to ethical hacking " by Ankit Fadia.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

Well is it allowed to post such posts' here??   
Anyway u can get the e-book from the sharing clients like "kazaa" but i wud suggest u 2 use "shareaza" instead.


----------



## casifer (Aug 22, 2004)

it is an excellent book and i recomend u buy it


----------



## FasTrack (Aug 22, 2004)

Buy the book buddy

That will b better I guess u wont find e-book of it

If u do do tell us all about it

I have the book

Damn good, for everything.


----------



## VD17 (Aug 22, 2004)

anyone knows how much it costs?


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 22, 2004)

The book is seriously worth buying and it costs around 385/- i think.


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 22, 2004)

Its available at Rediff and Firstandsecond online stores, to name a few ...


----------



## busyanuj (Aug 22, 2004)

anishcool said:
			
		

> I'm looking for the E-Book of "Unofficial guide to ethical hacking " by Ankit Fadia.



it's a fine book and worth buying.


----------



## digen (Aug 22, 2004)

Also check out his second book- Network Security: A Hackers Perspective.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 24, 2004)

Its a nice book ..Outdated now though ..

Find it 

*www.firstandsecond.com/store/books/info/search.asp?stxt=fadia&styp=ath


----------



## icecoolz (Aug 24, 2004)

Its is a lil outdated....but perhaps you might wanna look at this...

Kevin Mitnick-The Art of Deception

Get it from Kevin's perspective  

Reccomended reading: Internet Security  A hackers guide. 
And the above book.


----------



## firewall (Aug 24, 2004)

That Book by Fadia was published by McMillan, you can check your local books store..thoughh i prefer u not to buy that  coz it is not so worthy...


----------



## prankzter (Aug 24, 2004)

outdated but still...get it...haz a dozen of windows hac*ks and a great source of knowledge!


----------



## demoninside (Aug 24, 2004)

ya sure a nice book but not too good to bye
so just don`t spent money on it
nd google for some information
that`s best


----------



## Raaabo (Aug 24, 2004)

avtaars of around 90 x 90 pixels please... any larger and i will have to delete them. Sorry but have pity for dial-up users


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 24, 2004)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> avtaars of around 90 x 90 pixels please... any larger and i will have to delete them. Sorry but have pity for dial-up users



Rather than size, you can enforce restrictions on avatars' kilobyte size. Mine is the best i could find... and is small enough in size for dialup users... finding avatars is getting a tough business these days you see...


----------



## Ashis (Aug 25, 2004)

Raaabo said:
			
		

> avtaars of around 90 x 90 pixels please... any larger and i will have to delete them. Sorry but have pity for dial-up users



What about KB Can it be above 6 ????
Please say Yea....!


----------



## rajeshjsl (Aug 25, 2004)

go for one


----------



## girish_b (Aug 25, 2004)

gus..i's got a link to download Google Hacks. wannna get it???


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 25, 2004)

U want Kevin Mitnick's Art Of Deception ?


----------



## girish_b (Aug 25, 2004)

Kl@w-24 said:
			
		

> U want Kevin Mitnick's Art Of Deception ?


 i tried to download it with the link you gave.. but it's a too  slow.....


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 25, 2004)

Well, there's no gain without pain


----------



## girish_b (Aug 25, 2004)

downloading.........


----------



## VD17 (Aug 27, 2004)

i got it... good book...


----------



## aliasghark (Aug 27, 2004)

Its available in Hyd for 300


----------



## cnukutti (Aug 28, 2004)

Now Raaabo why did you come in with a post like that. You could have warned the members using PM. Now you have changed the topic. 

And regarding the book. It was reviewed by digit. But I find that the info in the book can be found in many hacking texts which are free in the internet. But ethical hacking is something everyone should learn.


----------



## mariner (Aug 30, 2004)

nebody wants kevin metnicks art of decption pm me with email id .


----------



## girish_b (Aug 31, 2004)

dudes.... 
 i bought the paperback copy *of unofficial guide to ethical hacking*. 
i shopped it from rediffshopping. good book, and there are a lot of nutcracking topics.. but topics are based on win 9x series.. it's getting outdated..let us hope  ankit fadia will update it with the win 2000 , XP , and 2003 ...


----------



## Hexus (Aug 31, 2004)

It depends on what you want to hack. Ofcourse, you might not want to hack a commercial and legit website and get imprisoned. Though, hacking adult websites doesnt matter and you might get loads of passes worth passing your time *Grin*. 

Yes, those sites never complain about being hacked nor do the officials bother about their complaints. It's a great idea to try, test and start with them and move on to test on a Bank *ROFLMAO*.

Basically, Hacking is a simple process. Just gather a brute forcer, get a combo wordlist and an awesome list of WORKING proxies, and, press "start". Thats it.

I've hacked a few porn sites, those lurkers nevermind if you flood their site, but be careful, dont hack those commercial and legit adult sites like earlmiller and other biggies, you might hurt yourself.

DONT Contact me for more help.*serious* 

Good Luck! 

[Edited to Say]: Well, there isnt anything wrong in discussing about hacking. To learn security, you've to learn hacking first. There're a lot of Security Websites with Hacking Tools and Tutorials. I'm sure this post should'nt be a problem.


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 31, 2004)

openXS said:
			
		

> Ofcourse, you might not want to hack a commercial and legit website and get imprisoned.


Do you , mean * hacking * or * cracking * anyway ??? Ankit has repeatedly emphasised about this point in his book....


----------



## mariner (Aug 31, 2004)

ya thats what he says in the preface distinguishing the hackers from the crackers.

btw his other book network security  a hackers perspective is not bad either


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 31, 2004)

But even then, I dont think his first book is all that great... It contains many pages of source codes that he has just copy pasted... But his second book is much better and seems updated...


----------



## Hexus (Aug 31, 2004)

Just to make it more simple...

*Hacking*

Illegal access to a computer carried out for malevolent or fraudulent purposes or just for fun.

*Cracking*

The act of breaking into a computer system; what a cracker does. Contrary to widespread myth, this does not usually involve some mysterious leap of hackerly brilliance, but rather persistence and the dogged repetition of a handful of fairly well-known tricks that exploit common weaknesses in the security of target systems. Accordingly, most crackers are only mediocre hackers.

*Cracker*
One who breaks security on a system. Coined ca. 1985 by hackers in defense against journalistic misuse of hacker (q.v., sense 8). An earlier attempt to establish `worm' in this sense around 1981-82 on Usenet was largely a failure.
Use of both these neologisms reflects a strong revulsion against the theft and vandalism perpetrated by cracking rings. While it is expected that any real hacker will have done some playful cracking and knows many of the basic techniques, anyone past larval stage is expected to have outgrown the desire to do so except for immediate, benign, practical reasons (for example, if it's necessary to get around some security in order to get some work done).

Thus, there is far less overlap between hackerdom and crackerdom than the mundane reader misled by sensationalistic journalism might expect. Crackers tend to gather in small, tight-knit, very secretive groups that have little overlap with the huge, open poly-culture this lexicon describes; though crackers often like to describe themselves as hackers, most true hackers consider them a separate and lower form of life.

Ethical considerations aside, hackers figure that anyone who can't imagine a more interesting way to play with their computers than breaking into someone else's has to be pretty losing.

*Hacker*
Someone who breaks into computer systems for the sack of doing it. Usually not malicious. Not to be confused with cracker.


----------



## GNUrag (Sep 1, 2004)

openXS said:
			
		

> *Hacking*
> 
> Illegal access to a computer carried out for malevolent or fraudulent purposes or just for fun.


Nope.... strictly speaking... Hacking means making your computer work the way you want it to work.... There's nothing illegal in it.... Hacking over network is also purely legal, since it is carried out with prior permission... If its not... then only its cracking....


----------



## c()rrupt (Mar 21, 2006)

Why don't you guys just read this..........

*www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html


Now get the difference...????


----------



## maindola (Sep 26, 2006)

Most of the topics which are covered in this book you must be aware of if 

1) u r a serious computer science student
2) study networking
3) follow digit from the begining
4) use internet


----------



## spiderman (Oct 19, 2006)

please visit go4expert.com


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 19, 2006)

try google and u might get de ebook version.


----------

